# phenobarbital question



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all: Em's phenobarbital for FOCAL epilepsy is causing liver problems. So I have been reducing it, following vet's direction. We are down to one pill split in two, am and pm. She is showing signs of 'seeing fleas' and gazing off into space now. I am torn about reducing the doseage more. I don't want Em to be so uncomfortable that she is forever 'chewing' on fleas that aren't there. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and see if I can keep her on this doseage. She is on potassium bromide which we increased due to the lowering of the pheno. 

I know you all are not vets, but I need reassurance that I am doing the right thing by thinking of Em's well being over the slight liver abnormalities in the blood. Her fasting bile acid was fine, and the 2 hour just a little over the normal.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't have any advise but Praying ..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there anything similar to the phenobarbital that would be easier on her liver?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The vet is wanting to maintain her on potassium bromide entirely. That medication makes her unsteady on her feet, if given too high a dose. I can have her (vet) call the neurologist who diagnosed her, and see what they say?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Susan, you already know that our chihuahua Jasper suffers from focal seizures and that he is on the PB and has been for 2 years. Our vet elected not to use the potassium bromide because it can have adverse effects on some dogs...with Jasper he has proven very sensitive to certain medications. Anyway, if you Em is showing more frequent symptoms of the focal seizures, it would be my suggestion to have a "Phenobarbital therapeutic level" test done. It would help answer your question about how much is too much or too little for your fur baby. We have one done every 6 months to help ensure that Jasper is getting the proper amount. Lower doses do mean that you will see focal seizure symptoms every once in a while (especially if your pup is tired, weather changes, over excitement, or not feeling well in general). I do use the lowest dose possible even though Jasper is on the larger size for a chihuahua. 1 pill=16.2mgs split in 2 (morning and then 12 hours later in the evening). I also use to use denamarin for small cats and dogs (available on Amazon 30 pills for apx. $36.00 vs $100.00 + at a vets office. It helps buffer the effects of the pb on the dogs liver. Many have great success with this pill (all natural) when trying to improve AKLP & ALT liver levels. After 18 months of use for Jasper I changed him over to S Adenosyl-100 (available on Amazon 60 tablets for small dogs of cats for apx $45.00). It is not only a better deal, but it has has yielded really good liver levels for Jasper. It buffers the liver from the effects of the PB, helps gengerate healthy liver cells and improves over all liver health. Both all natural medications are to be given at night with the Phenobarbital. It has no side effects and over all my self and our vet has seen a very good improvement in Jasper. *BTW it can be used with the potassium bromide* Hope this information helps you. If you have any questions please feel free to ask. Best of luck to you and your fur baby.


----------

